# Black Max 8450 with disabled "Safety Feature"???



## DaddyM0E (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah, I just had this brought to me today. Don't get me wrong, I don't just like to make all these small engines run again, I like to make them run like they just came out of the box. In that respect I do sometimes receive projects that have had a few other hands touch it before it came to myself. This one has some wires that have been clipped off of a part that I cannot identify and would love some help in both identifying the part AND where the other end of the wires go. I have my suspicions about where, but that's in the second photo. I've moved the fuel line out of the way in the first pic for better visibility.
Black Max 8450 Powered by a Honda GX390
Model #: PM0496750 (Powermate)


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Kinda looks like the remote stop switch/oil level switch wiring junction? Or maybe the auto-throttle solenoid assembly?
006 36160-ZB4-013 SOLENOID ASSY.


----------

